# What is wrong with my plants



## patter (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello,

I have some problems with my plants. Seems that my PMDD is not good (something missing)

The tank is: 
~130 liters
Different fishes feed 2 times daily.
Light: 2x36W Philips T5 (11 hours daily)
CO2 - ~ 2bubles per sec.

pH - 7.2 - 7.5
KH - 9
GH - 7
Fe - 0
NO3 - ~10mg/l

I use 3 PMDD :

2% Fe (helat) - 5ml daily

-----------------------------

B 0,012%
Zn 0,0037%
Mn 0,030% 
Mg 0,167% 
K 7,645%
Fe 0,104% 
NO3 4,677%
PO4 0,148%

all elements are mixed and I use 5ml daily

--------------------------------

KNO3 2.5g daily

there are some pics

Echinodorus horisontalis (leaves of the new plant)




Some kind of Alternanthera:




Micranthemum:


Rotala macrandra:


Limnophila aguatica (looks and grows well):


Whole tank:


Anny suggestions what is wrong?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Substrate composition?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

PMDD does not add phosphate to the tank, but plants need phosphate to grow. I suggest that you dose per PPS Pro, or EI, or use Pfertz, all of which will add the needed nutrients, including phosphate.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

K 7,645%
NO3 4,677%
PO4 0,148%

It has Phosphate, Nitrate, and Potassium. However, it may not be enough. You got a phosphate test kit? If the phosphate is less than .1 then increase it a tiny bit. If the Phosphate is above .2 then you need more Potassium.

Fe - 0 ??
2% Fe (helat) - 5ml daily ??
Fe 0,104% ??

If your iron is reading 0 in a test kit your not adding enough.


----------



## patter (Oct 4, 2006)

Substrate - nothing special. 

I use 3 kind aqueous solution

1st is just Fe. (Iron)
Fe-EDDHA 100% 
I have 2grams in 100ml (2%) water and from this i solution I add 5ml daily.

2ng
is combination with Nitrate (NO3), Phosphate(PO4), Potassium(K) and TE

3th is pure KNO3 - for additional Nitrate and Potassium


Each day I add 5ml from each solution.

Because I have fishes in this tank and they are feed 2 times daily I think that Phosphate should be enough, but doesn't test them.

Well my Iron test is used at the evening before lighting down and I see 0 Fe ... but I have read that this is normal because plants 'eats' the Fe very fast ...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure if I am reading your first post correctly but you said you mix all ferts together?

If you add PO4 and traces (like iron) together before adding to the tank they will react to a form that isn't absorbable by the plants.


----------



## patter (Oct 4, 2006)

in the solution with PO4 they are mixed before to be added in the tank.
Other 2 solutions are pure Fe and KNO4


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Why not switch to PPS Pro, EI, EI light, or Pfertz? Is there a reason to be customizing your fertilizer solutions?


----------



## Edouard (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you much, but I have similar (although not so extreme) smptoms on some of my plants, especially the ludwigia. It looks like Potassium deficiency to me (the small holes on the leaves).

Your picture are good to show the problem.
If some people like Kekon, Edward, or anyone else can help?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I just noticed that you don't appear to be dosing a trace element mix, such as CSM+B, Flourish or Tropica Plant Nutrition Liquid. If that is the case, that could be your problem.

edit: I'm wrong. You do say you use a trace element mix.


----------



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

Patter, 
sorry but where is the Copper in your trace mix?

Regards,

Fabrizio.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

I see your ph and kh is on the high side. Maybe it affects your plants.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I still think its partly a problem from mixing the po4 in the same mix as the trace elements. po4 is important b/c it really drives the uptake of other nutrients. That and co2.

Good luck!

-Mike B-


----------

